# Restauration iPad iTunes 10.5 Bêta ne termine jamais



## Tragulinu (23 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

voilà quelques jours que j'essaye désespérément de restaurer mon iPad avec l'iOS 5, seulement la restauration reste bloquée 1cm avant la fin de la barre de progression.

J'ai donc restaurer l'iPad avec la version 4.3.3 sur un autre Mac, et réessayé de re-restaurer avec iTunes 10.5 et rien à faire ce dernier ne veut même pas restaurer en 4.3.3 j'ai donc un iPad bien bloqué.

Je précise que cet iTunes a déjà restauré un iPhone en iOS 5 sans aucun problème, si quelqu'un aurait une solution je l'en remercie car je me retrouve avec un iPad bloqué. 


Merci à vous.


----------



## r e m y (23 Juin 2011)

ou le risque d'utiliser des versions béta...


----------



## Gwen (23 Juin 2011)

En tant que développeur, il va falloir que tu investisses pour te payer un iPad fonctionnel et remettre celui-ci en OS 5 pour tester tes applications avant qu'il ne sorte officiellement.

Les joies des versions bêta (ça porte bien son nom du coup).


----------



## Tragulinu (23 Juin 2011)

Et ben merci si j'avais su que j'allais être reçu de cette façon je me serai abstenu de vous solliciter.

Concernant les versions bêta il faut bien que les développeurs les testent pour que ceux restant confortablement dans leur fauteuil est un OS avec des applications stables dès sa sortie.


Pour l'iPad il fonctionne très bien, j'ai d'ailleurs résolu mon problème mais naturellement je ne la communiquerai pas vu que cela n'intéresse personne.


En tout cas merci pour vos interventions, à la fois constructives et utiles.


----------



## Gwen (23 Juin 2011)

Tragulinu a dit:


> Concernant les versions bêta il faut bien que les développeurs les testent



Sur, c'est sympa. Mais il y a un forum spécifique au développeur chez Apple pour discuter ce genre de choses justement.

Je te rappelle que tu as signé un NDA.


----------



## anti2703 (25 Juin 2011)

Tragulinu a dit:


> Et ben merci si j'avais su que j'allais être reçu de cette façon je me serai abstenu de vous solliciter.
> 
> Concernant les versions bêta il faut bien que les développeurs les testent pour que ceux restant confortablement dans leur fauteuil est un OS avec des applications stables dès sa sortie.
> 
> ...



si moi sa m'interesse je suis dans la meme situation que toi, peut tu me dire comment tu las restaurer ??
merci


----------



## giutheripper (21 Juillet 2011)

J ai le même problème quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## Gwen (22 Juillet 2011)

Oui, se rendre sur le forum destiné aux développeurs d'Apple.


----------

